# scheda



## Schenker

Hola. Quería saber si "scheda" puede significar "curriculum" o algo que se acerque a ese término.
Gracias.


----------



## sabrinita85

Un po' di contesto?


----------



## traduttrice

Sería como una _ficha_... puede ser que así sea.


----------



## sabrinita85

Un curriculum è un curriculum e una scheda è una scheda.
Non ho mai sentito usare scheda per dire curriculum e viceversa.


----------



## Schenker

traduttrice said:


> Sería como una _ficha_... puede ser que así sea.


 
Una "ficha técnica" puede ser, pero estaba buscando otra alternativa...gracias igual.

Y aprovecho de decir que el lenguage no es como las matemáticas en que "1 es 1", o "2+2 son 4". Un significado de una palabra se puede extrapolar y utilizarse en otro ámbito o darsele otro uso. Por ejemplo "curriculum" se usa perfectamente de la siguiente forma "X político tiene en su *curriculum* haber sido diputado en el año Y, senador en el año Z etc.".


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, claro, pero por ese motivo es fundamental conocer el contexto.


----------



## xeneize

Claro, en el ejemplo que pusiste se diría *curriculum*, pero _scheda_ no es lo mismo que _curriculum_.
Quizás pueda serlo nomás en algunas frases con sentido figurado.
Por eso, sin contexto no se puede decir..


----------



## Schenker

xeneize said:


> Claro, en el ejemplo que pusiste se diría *curriculum*, pero _scheda_ no es lo mismo que _curriculum_.
> Quizás pueda serlo nomás en algunas frases con sentido figurado.
> Por eso, sin contexto no se puede decir..


 
Se que no es lo mismo que curriculum. Yo pregunté exactamente lo que tu dices: "si *podría *significar (*en algún caso*) "curriculum" (sea en sentido figurado u otra cosa)"... fue bastante clara la pregunta que da origen a este thread.

Saludos xeneize, gracias por haber comprendido y haberme respondido.


----------



## Neuromante

Puede identificarse en algunos casos.
Ejemplo:
En el archivo de una escuela, dentro de las fichas de los profesores estará su currículum. Si se va a consultar un dato se dirá "Buscar en la ficha" no "en el curriculum"
También si son curriculum cortos para consulta.


----------



## sabrinita85

In italiano, il curriculum può essere solo due cose:

1) *il curriculum vitae*, ovvero documento in cui vengono elencate la situazione personale, scolastica e lavorativa di una persona.

2) *piano di studi* di un corso di insegnamento, specialmente in ambito universitario.


No entiendo por qué le estamos dando más vueltas. Me parece muy simple.

En el caso que propone Neuro, lo de la ficha, en italiano se diría 'dossier'.


----------



## Blu di Prussia

Sckenker: en ningún caso, ni figurado ni "otra cosa", ni dentro, ni fuera de contexto, _curriculum_ se entenderá por _scheda_ en italiano. La pregunta ha sido formulada rapidamente, simplemente. Scheda es ficha. Tu ejemplo, Neuromante, es una gentilezza verso Schenker, non verso la pregunta. El ejemplo: "X político tiene en su _ curriculum _ haber sido diputado en el año Y, senador en el año Z etc.", no muestra ninguna extrapolación del término curriculum, al contrario, nos demuestra que con Scheda non ha nulla in comune. Saludos.


----------



## Schenker

En español se puede usar así, es lo único que dije Blu. La pregunta fue simple y clara, y no "rápida" como dices. 
Yo no he complicado nada, no fui yo el que dijo que el lenguaje funciona como las matemáticas (1 es 1, 2+2=4) y por ende cerrando la posibilidad de que se puedan extrapolar términos, existir sentidos figurados etc.

Bueno, ya estará todo claro y cerrado supongo.

pd: xeneize que es italiano dijo que se podía, algo sabrá de ese idioma Blu.


----------



## Neuromante

Solo decir que, por motivos profesionales tengo varios curriculums, algunos variaciones sobre un modelo básico. Y no me refiero, espero que quede claro, a la extención. Alguno de ellos en formato de ficha. Por eso mi post anterior, no por gentileza hacia nadie.

Blu, no entiendo qué relación hay entre tu ejemplo y mi post. Un ejemplo aporta nuevas opciones, nunca niega otras

Quizás se debería detallar el significado esacto de "Scheda".


----------



## Schenker

Sin el ánimo de generar más polémica, hoy luego de mucho tiempo le puse pilas a mi traductora electrónica multilingüe y al estar buscando una palabra con "sc" apareció "scheda", le puse ENTER y aparecía la siguiente frase con la respectiva traducción al español:

"Vedo dalla sua scheda che ha svolto lavoro d'ufficio"
"Veo por su curriculum que ha estado haciendo labores de oficina"

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Blu di Prussia

carissimo Schenker,

nessuno vuole polemizzare (per cosa poi?). Vogliamo soltanto arrivare, tutti insieme, al quid della tua domanda così come l'hai formulata. Lascia perdere i traduttori elettronici, mi deludi! Noi - questo forum - ci siamo proprio perché questi marchingegni non sanno cosa vuol dire _sbagliare_ e, quindi, non imparano mai. Non sono mai definitivi e tanto meno attendibili. Meglio la fatica di cercare nel dizionario. Il dolore, lo sforzo, insegna.

Sei veramente molto candido nel dire _hoy luego de mucho tiempo le puse pilas a mi traductora electrónica multilingüe y al estar buscando una palabra con "sc" apareció "scheda", le puse ENTER y aparecía la siguiente frase_.  Pluf! guarda là! (esiste questa onomatopea _pluf_ in italiano? Sarebbe un bel thread confrontare le voci imitative ita-spa, ci penso). Un dire candido, quindi. Resta così! (non ironizzo). Per il resto, il tuo esempio elettronico non è per nulla un _ ego dixit_. Potevi almeno illuminarci brevemente che cosa volevi dimostrare.

allora, per farla breve (ho fame): la tua domanda Schrenker è già stata (due volte) risposta egregiamente da Sabrinita. Punto. Io ho aggiunto soltanto il tono necessario, il nervo, per quanto riguarda il dubbio. Ci voleva. Inutile citare in causa Xeneize. Non credo che non sia d'accordo con noi.

Neuromante: l'esempio si riferisce al nostro Schenker. Non è mio (vedi giù). Un ejemplo aporta sin duda nuevas opciones. Hay también _controesempi[/].

Cari saluti da Dresda,

Blu di Prussia_


----------



## Elisabetha76

Schenker said:


> Hola. Quería saber si "scheda" puede significar "curriculum" o algo que se acerque a ese término.
> Gracias.


 Su significado es papeleta electoral o ficha. En Italia las tarjetas de telefono son scheda, pero creo que nunca un curriculum.


----------



## Silvia10975

Schenker said:


> "Vedo dalla sua scheda che ha svolto lavoro d'ufficio"
> 
> Saludos a todos.



Hola Schenker, creo que la _scheda_ de tu ejemplo es la _scheda personale_, _quella in cui sono registrati i dati amministrativi di un impiegato_, o sea los datos que se acumulan trabajando en el mismo sitio. Entonces en italiano es un poquito diferente de _curriculum_. Lo que todavía no sé es si _curriculum_ en español contiene también esta acepción y con esta palabra pueda ser traducida la italiana _scheda personale.
_La pregunta para los otros hispanohablantes entonces es: ¿_scheda personale _puede ser traducida como _curriculum empresarial _(no sé si este término es correcto)?
Saludos, Silvia.


----------



## Schenker

Blu di Prussia said:


> carissimo Schenker,
> 
> nessuno vuole polemizzare (per cosa poi?). Vogliamo soltanto arrivare, tutti insieme, al quid della tua domanda così come l'hai formulata. Lascia perdere i traduttori elettronici, mi deludi! Noi - questo forum - ci siamo proprio perché questi marchingegni non sanno cosa vuol dire _sbagliare_ e, quindi, non imparano mai. Non sono mai definitivi e tanto meno attendibili. Meglio la fatica di cercare nel dizionario. Il dolore, lo sforzo, insegna.
> 
> Sei veramente molto candido nel dire _hoy luego de mucho tiempo le puse pilas a mi traductora electrónica multilingüe y al estar buscando una palabra con "sc" apareció "scheda", le puse ENTER y aparecía la siguiente frase_. Pluf! guarda là! (esiste questa onomatopea _pluf_ in italiano? Sarebbe un bel thread confrontare le voci imitative ita-spa, ci penso). Un dire candido, quindi. Resta così! (non ironizzo). Per il resto, il tuo esempio elettronico non è per nulla un _ego dixit_. Potevi almeno illuminarci brevemente che cosa volevi dimostrare.
> 
> allora, per farla breve (ho fame): la tua domanda Schrenker è già stata (due volte) risposta egregiamente da Sabrinita. Punto. Io ho aggiunto soltanto il tono necessario, il nervo, per quanto riguarda il dubbio. Ci voleva. Inutile citare in causa Xeneize. Non credo che non sia d'accordo con noi.
> 
> Neuromante: l'esempio si riferisce al nostro Schenker. Non è mio (vedi giù). Un ejemplo aporta sin duda nuevas opciones. Hay también _controesempi[/].
> 
> Cari saluti da Dresda,
> 
> Blu di Prussia_


_

Primero que nada, no se mucho de italiano, asi que para la próxima responde en español. 
Me parece muy malintencionado todo lo que dices, lo que cuento en ese post es verdad, y si no quieres creerlo es porque algo en tu persona está mal. ¿Acaso crees que inventé ese ejemplo?, lo saqué de mi traductora electrónica, yo sé que eso es verdad, así que estoy tranquilo, tu eres el que hace suposiciones y te imaginas cosas. 
Te crees el dueño de la verdad. El que todo lo sabe y nadie puede refutar, fijate en como han respondido las otras personas, contraargumentando respetuosamente. 
Y además me tratas de mentiroso y al mismo tiempo pones frases como "carissimo Schenker" o "Cari saluti da Dresda". Qué soberbia y petulante tu actitud.

Por último, espero que de aquí en más, tengas la decencia y la amabilidad de no contestar nunca más ninguna pregunta que haga en el foro._


----------



## Schenker

s10975 said:


> Hola Shenker, creo que la _scheda_ de tu ejemplo es la _scheda personale_, _quella in cui sono registrati i dati amministrativi di un impiegato_, o sea los datos que se acumulan trabajando en el mismo sitio. Entonces en italiano es un poquito diferente de _curriculum_. Lo que todavía no sé es si _curriculum_ en español contiene también esta acepción y con esta palabra pueda ser traducida la italiana _scheda personale._
> La pregunta para los otros hispanohablantes entonces es: ¿_scheda personale _puede ser traducida como _curriculum empresarial _(no sé si este término es correcto)?
> Saludos, Silvia.


 
Gracias por tu aporte y por corregir ese ejemplo. Lo que buscaba precisamente era saber si estaba bien o mal. Gracias de nuevo.
Saludos.


----------



## freakit

Es que _scheda_ puede ser muchas cosas:
la del mòvil, en castellano la tarjeta;
puede ser el expediente personal de un estudiante;
puede ser una ficha a rellenar;
puede ser una quiniela (_la schedina)_;
puede ser un expediente de un empleado la cual contiene todos sus datos;
pueden ser unos componientes de un ordenador (la scheda grafica, la scheda di rete).
Y muchas màs.


----------

